# Some Different Sex Positions



## urednecku

I don't know how many different positions you know, but here are just a few we find intresting.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm sure AW loves #3


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I didn't take the time to open the post, but I'll agree with all the above.. lol


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> Well, I didn't take the time to open the post, but I'll agree with all the above.. lol


 
PG, I thought for sure you would have a comment on #3 and #5.


----------



## American Girl

urednecku said:


> I don't know how many different positions you know, but here are just a few we find intresting.


 
This is dad's sense of humor, if I've *ever* seen it.


----------



## American Girl

Personally, I liked them all.  I have to have a little variety to spice it up.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Personally, I liked them all.  I have to have a little variety to spice it up.



I have to agree. No boredom allowed.


----------



## Galvatron

I have only just found the adult topic section and the sex positions i was real edgy about opening as not knowing what you crazy lot would post...

Thanks to you guys i now have jaw ache and sore ribs through laughing so hard......bunch of nutters


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> I have only just found the adult topic section and the sex positions i was real edgy about opening as not knowing what you crazy lot would post...
> 
> Thanks to you guys i now have jaw ache and sore ribs through laughing so hard......bunch of nutters



THANKS!! Some of us try really hard. Glad I could help!


----------



## muleman RIP

God that was good!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> God that was good!



Stop bumping threads late at night LOLLL!!!


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> Stop bumping threads late at night LOLLL!!!



At his age, that's probably about all he can bump late at night!


----------

